# Hay Wagon --- Need input and ideas!



## Chris

I am looking to build a nice hay wagon to haul stuff around the property (cut down logs, debris to the burnpile, etc) and also to give hay rides on rare occasion. Any ideas on the suppliers for the axles and the wheels/rims? I have loads of wood to use for it but wanted to get some ideas on the "usual" size of hay wagons. 
It will be painted with a nice TF.COM logo 

Andy


----------



## Chris

BTW, I wouldn't mind building a large older cart/wagon with the ole big antique wheels, but it may be hard and expensive to find 4 matching wheels in decent condition etc. I am not ruling out using large ATV, tires and I have found some with 5/8" rims etc but they are limited as they are only 10-12" high. Dunno know how this may affect my final design. Maybe boat trailer tires would work better. Any ideas or prices?

Andy


----------



## Greg

Andy,

Don't know if this is what you are looking for, but....

http://www.wagons-wheels.com/wagon-wheels.html

Greg


----------



## Chris

Man, truly beautiful wheels --- but far too much for my budget for this simple project. Thanks so much for the link! What a resource!
Andy


----------



## Argee

*Way ahead of you*

Andy,
There's a thread going on the Farmall-International Harvester board that addresses that very subject. Spook 291 has stated he will submit working drawings. It is built entirely out of wood.


----------



## Chris

Let's get it posted, SPOOKY. 

I think I am going to use 4x4 PTs or 6x6s over the axle - Stainless pillow blocks for the axle holdings, 5/8-3/4" steel for the axle 
2x6 notch cut & lagbolted to the posts running long front to back - Then either plank the top or plywood it all in. Then I was contemplating custom welding a bumper front and back and a custom front harness for pulling etc. Then build a removable side 
for the hay ride opportunities. 

Spooky, post em up! 

Andy


----------



## Chris

*Well...*

This project is getting kinda busy. Would like to use a nice set of wooden wagon wheels but still deciding --- I think I am going with the 6x6s for the main supports over the axles and 2x6 for the spans using lag bolts with custom plates and metal hangers.
Haven't decide on the planks or the plywood yet. Any ideas?

I really need to think out the axle/hub/pillow block bearing configuration and also the pivoting front end design. It may look rustic on the outside but with stainless blocks, custom metal fab and lag bolts, it will be sturdy and should last a while. I dont know if it is a bad idea to go the "rustic" route, but I think it has more charm and appeal for the kids in the long run too. My plan is to construct this on a very tight but functional budget just to see if it can be done cheaply and with good structural quality. Lord knows where this thing will fit when I am done --- I have a feeling it will be sent out to "weather the storms" ---  

But not in my front yard --- unless I make a wooden crawfish for the driver being pulled by a couple gators.  HAHAHA

Ideas, Comments? 

Andy

Bye


----------



## PeteNM

Andy

I don't know if you have any farm auctions in your area but they are a good place to find something already built. Sometimes they sell reasonably and sometimes kind of high. 

Depending on how heavy duty one you want and if you can weld, it's pretty easy to make the running gears from tons of used things you can find. If you want a lighter duty wagon, you can get the solid rear axle from old front wheel drive cars pretty cheap and use scrap metal for the frame. Then make your wood deck any way you want....


----------

